# How does the ‘sleep’ stop work.



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2018)

I rarely ride ‘organised / group’ type rides ( Sportives / Randonee) and such like, and I’ve never ridden an organised ‘Audax’ ( except the LEJOG, which I don’t think counts). How does the ‘sleep stop’ work, on a big Audax ( 600 Km ) for example?


----------



## DCLane (21 May 2018)

You choose when, and if, to stop. Some of them have organised sleep points, others don't.

Personally under 600k I'm usually fine without a sleep, and slept less than 5 hours on LEL and PBP. Other times on LEL/PBP I've used the organised points and/or had a kip on a bench/in a field/etc.


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

The sleep stop on a 600 is likely to come at 350-400km. By this point, riders are likely to be so spread out over the course that you can stagger bed occupation. 

If bed numbers are limited, you will be given a time allocation and woken up when your time is up so the next person in line can have a turn.

Some rides have more than one sleep stop in order to increase capacity.


----------



## Redlight (21 May 2018)

Meanwhile, "X-rated" events will tend to have controls at places such as 24-hour cafes along the route. At 3 or 4 in the morning, most of them are happy enough with the extra custom to turn a blind eye to someone crashed out for an hour to two at a table . The main point is that you sleep when YOU choose to. Some people ride fast and even book hotels along the way. Others (like me) ride at a slower speed but don't bother sleeping.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2018)

I see, so it’s fairly random as to how many people stop for a kip, and where.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 May 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> How does the ‘sleep stop’ work, on a big Audax ( 600 Km ) for example?


For example, on @Ian H 's Kernow and SW 600, he booked the church hall at Bude (371km) and as well as food from the kitchen (on arrival and before departure) there was a quiet, dark room with airbeds - I managed 4 good hours' sleep, departing at sunrise.
"There will be blankets and mattresses at the Bude night stop, as well as food."
On the Bryan Chapman Memorial 600 (Chepstow to Menai Bridge and back) they take over the King's Youth Hostel west of Dolgellau. That's used as a control on the way north (200km) and then again at 374km. @Ian H helped there last weekend.
The 'sleeping' (ha ha) instruction was: "Dolgellau sleeping: bunks and blankets are available but the number of riders means you will not have a bed for an unlimited period. At the busiest times (i.e. arriving at 1am/2am), there will inevitably be a time limit. If you feel you will need a longer sleep, please book B&B en route or [in Dolgellau]. There is plenty of floor space in the dorms and we will have space blankets available if you are happy to 'rough' it."
On Kingston Wheelers 'Wander Wye' 600 next month, they are using a community hall at the 368km point for riders (max 75 entry) to grab a few hours sleep.
On the other hand on the 'X'-rated Exe-Buzzard there is nothing arranged and riders make their own arrangements or carry a bivvy bag to use as and when.
On the 1000s in the next 6 weeks, starting at 8pm, the West Highlands heads overnight and the following day for Oban (at 456km) returning there 275km later before heading back to Edinburgh (via Perth). There are 100 riding (well entered) and most will have booked 2 nights accommodation in Oban (SYHA Oban for me). On the ACME Grand at the end of June (1056km), it's up to riders where to stop. Starting at 11am, at least one rider is stopping at Chepstow, Barry and Towcester (roughly 340km, 300km and 250km, leaving 160km to finish on the fourth morning.
HTH - if the OP doesn't have me on 'ignore'


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I see, so it’s fairly random as to how many people stop for a kip, and where.



Entirely down to the individual. @Redlight is someone who copes well without sleep but I'm not. My preferred strategy on longer rides is to be fast enough that I have plenty of time for a proper kip.

For the West Highland 1K as mentioned by @Ajax Bay, I plan (hope) to get some sleep on the train on the way up to Edinburgh and ride through the first night (start time is 8pm Thursday), but I will probably want to find a nice grass verge for an hour or two's nap on Friday morning - I find roadside sleeps are better during daylight when it's not so cold, but exactly when and where I do that will depend to a large extent on weather conditions. I thought about carrying a bivvy bag for this purpose but decided against. I have accommodation booked in Oban for the Friday and Saturday night. The advantage of proper accommodation is a proper bed. The advantage of a bivvy bag is more flexibility about when and where you stop.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> ride through the first night (start time is 8pm Thursday), but I will probably want to find a nice grass verge for an hour or two's nap on Friday morning - I find roadside sleeps are better during daylight when it's not so cold, but exactly when and where I do that will depend to a large extent on weather conditions


I have my eye on the Kennacraig-Islay Caledonian McBride ferry terminal waiting room (opens at 6am) for a early morning 90 minute kip (@ 264km), while I 'wait for the ferry'. Or maybe there in mid-afternnon on the way back (@368km) with 88km to go to Oban.


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> I have my eye on the Kennacraig-Islay Caledonian McBride ferry terminal waiting room (opens at 6am) for a early morning 90 minute kip (@ 264km), while I 'wait for the ferry'. Or maybe there in mid-afternnon on the way back (@368km) with 88km to go to Oban.



Good find! I hadn't got as far as researching possible places to stop, was just going to see what I came across en route.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 May 2018)

OT: I refer the hon member to my 31 Jan post on another forum, as well as the post you described as 'good work' (17 Apr) which I have been updating with 'new'(ly found) info on stopping/food places.


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> OT: I refer the hon member to my 31 Jan post on another forum



Oh yes! I have been making a few notes from that thread but that one slipped through the net.


----------

